# The Dubstep uprising.



## imlgl (Apr 2, 2010)

Anyone realised how dubstep has exploded in popularity in the past year, when i started listening is was all underground and was never played in daytime radio, now i hear dubstep on radio 1 in the UK, and also its getting very popular on youtube.
Does anyone think that dubstep will start getting liquidated to suit the mainstream taste now its being recognised more?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Apr 3, 2010)

Probably. Most music genres get fucked up once they become mainstream.


----------



## mcp2 (Apr 3, 2010)

nah just the big artists, grime is still around. Dubstep is really a mix of several uk genres.


----------



## BionicC (Apr 5, 2010)

To be fair it's taken dubstep about 8-9 years to get really popular although admittedly, the early stuff (Horsepower Productions, El-B etc.) isn't all that similar to the half-speed dubstep sound of recent years, although of course there are exceptions to the rule (Burial, Joy Orbison, Darkstar etc.)

Jungle / drum & bass was assimilated into the mainstream _way_ earlier in its lifetime than this; I've not heard any piss-poor commercialised dubstep appearing yet so I think the scene's safe for now...


----------

